# Has anyone listened to Mikis Theodorakis symphonies?



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Another day I listened to his first symphony, and I liked it quite a bit.
Today giving a listen to his third symphony, and enjoying it too.

He's one of the composers who composed many symphonies well into 20th century... (a bit like Shostakovitch).

But I never hear of his symphonies mentioned here... wondering why is it?

I would say these are not derivative works, as they clearly have uniquely Greek characteristics (drawing from Greek folk tradition, Byzantine music, etc...) which makes them fresh for Western ears.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yes. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mauthausen Trilogy , heart breaking .


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

On the whole it's a good symphony. The third-movement hymn is very good!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

My ears are still virgin with these symphonies. I do want to try them at some point. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

